# Notifications for app installs? ?



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey everyone, got my note 3 yesterday and just rooted. I've only installed a few apps, and all of a sudden I'm getting sound notifications every time I install an app from the play store!

I suspect it's ES file Explorer, but I can't find any options for it. Any help would be appreciated! 

TIA!

Edit: I just noticed now it's making a notification sound when I hold my hand over the display for that "quick glance" feature. Wtf? I hope root didn't mess something up. Anyone else having this issue??

Edit 2: I figured out what it was... an option in settings/accessibility was checked to play a sound every time I had any notification!


----------

